# Where to buy new lifters/rockers+lifters for KA24E?



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey, where can I order new lifters, or new rockers with lifters installed?

Thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I bought mine for $26ea at abcnissanwholesale.com , (stealership) I really didnt look around.. so you might find them cheaper


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

I only see lifters for the 3.0L on the site. They do have rocker arm for the 2.4, but it doesn't say if the lifters are included.


----------



## lcdrjoe (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm quite certain that the lifters and the rocker arms are one piece on the KA24e engine. At least they are on my 90 model. I tried to buy lifters only and you cannot, because they come pressed into the rocker arm.


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

Where did you buy them from? Also, how many different types of rocker arms are there? The websites I've checked seem to contradict themselves.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

lifters are sold with the rocker arms (on the KA) there are 4 different styles in the that engine, so unless your going to replace them all you'll have to determine which style you need (should be a "E" or "I" and a number stamped on it) here are some numbers...
13257-40F06 intake/frt (4)
13257-40F07 intake/rr (4)
13257-40F16 exhaust (2)
13257-40F17 exhaust (2)
see if that helps....


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, I would like to just replace all of them. I still have yet to find a place that seems to carry all of them. I don't want to order from the dealership, since I think they may be quite expensive.


----------

